# Photos* Miss America shoots new U.S. military's rifle & can carry 5!



## Ibndoo (Nov 25, 2014)

in 1963 !








Blast From The Past: Miss America Shooting A Cutting-Edge Rifle - The Firearm Blog
Don't worry I'm sure a Miss America of the future will do the same thing.
(but the rifle will be made in China, and the girl will be from South America.)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I doubt any Miss America contestant today would even think about doing a photo shoot with a firearm for fear of the liberal evil media.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

wow that's kind of cool-did anyone else notice the muzzle break flash suppressor? din't someone recently come out with one and call it the vortex or something? Just curious why they changed them when they went from A1 to A2 any ideas?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> wow that's kind of cool-did anyone else notice the muzzle break flash suppressor? din't someone recently come out with one and call it the vortex or something? Just curious why they changed them when they went from A1 to A2 any ideas?


I think the GI's used to use the flash suppressor to open ammo crates or something and broke them. anyhow, it did break easy so they changed them to the bird cage style.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't know whether I like the smile more or the guns. First I was guns but then I saw the smile. But now I'm reminded they are full auto. So many emotions.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ugh. She looks just like my first ex. A definite turn-off.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice, nice. But give me an old school Bond girl any day of the week!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Anything beats a mental picture of the original wonder woman.
But yea the outfit is fugly. Its that authentic smile. Authentic, not staged.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> wow that's kind of cool-did anyone else notice the muzzle break flash suppressor? din't someone recently come out with one and call it the vortex or something? Just curious why they changed them when they went from A1 to A2 any ideas?


That is the predecessor to the m16, the AR-15, rifle as shown has the original FS on it.
The m16 had the tines strengthened producing the conical shape.
Then came the well known A1 "bird cage" which again was modified to A2 style to reduce ground effect.
I have exactly the same rifle I bought in 1963, three digit ser.#, has same chrome bolt and carrier and waffle iron magazines, with the floor plate indicating ".223 Remington".


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> I think the GI's used to use the flash suppressor to open ammo crates or something and broke them. anyhow, it did break easy so they changed them to the bird cage style.


They were changed because they were branch traps.

The crates were and still are wire bound, the only thing needed to be broken was the breakaway seal, and we did that with a bayonet.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I doubt any Miss America contestant today would even think about doing a photo shoot with a firearm for fear of the liberal evil media.


Ummmm... Theresa Vail.. former Miss Kansas? Top 10 in Miss America in the year she competed.....
















But... yes the media back lash hurt her.. between being in the Army, tattoos, and of course being a hunter.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Ummmm... Theresa Vail.. former Miss Kansas? Top 10 in Miss America in the year she competed.....
> 
> View attachment 11463
> 
> ...


Did she kill that thing in her frontyard?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Why?...........................Because America!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

James m said:


> Anything beats a mental picture of the original wonder woman.
> But yea the outfit is fugly. Its that authentic smile. Authentic, not staged.


Man if you saw photo shoots of her outside that stupid costume you would change your mind!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes, that was my point. The liberal evil P.O.S media came down on Ms Vail and attempted to ruin her. I understand she's doing well now in spite of the media's attempts to portray her as evil or crazy or whatever. I think she hosts a hunting show on the Outdoor Network. Good for her!



Dalarast said:


> Ummmm... Theresa Vail.. former Miss Kansas? Top 10 in Miss America in the year she competed.....
> 
> View attachment 11463
> 
> ...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If Miss Kansas wasn't a hunter I would be concerned. That's like Miss Wisconsin not knowing what cheddar cheese is.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Denton said:


> Ugh. She looks just like my first ex. A definite turn-off.


You know... you're right she does like your first ex.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Now you're just being mean....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Man if you saw photo shoots of her outside that stupid costume you would change your mind!


The granny pantie hip shape is a real turn off. Miss Kansas ain't bad looking, even has an authentic smile. No fake smiles here!!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I wouldn't notice her in a crowd if she wasn't holding 5 m-16's


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yes, that was my point. The liberal evil P.O.S media came down on Ms Vail and attempted to ruin her. I understand she's doing well now in spite of the media's attempts to portray her as evil or crazy or whatever. I think she hosts a hunting show on the Outdoor Network. Good for her!


Yeah she is hosting or going to host some TV show. She is also, from what I am still aware of, still in the National Guard in the Medical side.. think like a dentist or something. But I agree.. if she wasn't in the Army, tattoos, and being an outdoor/hunter enthusiast she wouldn't of got the attention she had and in turn, also not winning Miss America.

Even though she needs to learn how to control her rucksack straps of freedom... Tuck those in and secure your load before someone or something gets attached to it...


----------

